

Ask HN: How will the Geosocial mobile proximity app/network nut be cracked? - opensource

IMO, an existing user base needs to be co-opted with a compelling value proposition that creates a community around that brand/location(s).
======
AznHisoka
IMO, I think it's a solution in search of a problem. Hence the reason why you
need to come up with a compelling value proposition.

------
simantel
It already has! Grindr is a runaway success in the geosocial space.

